# Canon Ef F2.8 100Mm Usm Macro Lens



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just arrived.....

Wow! What a fun lens!

Just been doing some quick shots in the garden and its brilliant!

I cant get over how it can produce very very close macro photos one shot and then a 'normal' one the next without altering anything...

Ill get some photos up soon but Im loving it....

Quite a big heavy lens though......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nearly bought that one myself Jase.

But in the end, went for the Canon EF-S F2.8 60mm USM Macro


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ill get some photos up soon but Im loving it....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lol....

I decided I must try harder...

I did do some watch photos but Im not happy, my tripod is not man enough to hold the blummin camera and lens up so I need to get a new one.... :thumbsdown:

The only other phots were of a piece of wood, a nail, a pidgeon on the roof and a flower..... Im not posting those.... :lookaround:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on, get them up ....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Jase, here is a quick and dirty freehanded shot of a flower.










Now show us something! :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How glad am I to have started this topic :blush2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

And some flowers for William.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm finding with my Minolta 50mm f2.8 1:1 macro lens, depth of field is a real pain in the ar$e. Even stopped down to f32, when I get to the point of minimum focus distance the depth of field is paper thin.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Going way off topic here... every time I look at that rubbish orchid pic of mine, it reminds me of the alien in the film Quatermass and the Pit.










Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not bad at all, much better than I could do :thumbsup:


----------

